# Ling Cod



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We picked up a bunch of meat from a woman who was cleaning out her freezer yesterday. It's all human grade stuff that she bought and they just didn't get to before it "went bad". Its just freezer burnt. She gave us some whole trout which I am happy to receive but she had a ton of ling cod filets. 

It's not a fish I have heard of people feeding and I was wondering if that was because there just isn't a whole lot of nutrition of if it's because of a lack of Omega-3s or if it's because dogs shouldn't have it. Does anyone know if ling cod os ok for dogs to have. We got a ton of it so if it is ok to feed then they are going to be happy dogs because they love their fish!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

If it is the common Ling (Molva molva) it's perfectly fine. It's basically a long Cod living in deeper waters around the Atlantic rim. I used to catch and eat it all the time back in the old country.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sure it is just fine to feed although I'm not finding that it has any omega properties to it..


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't mind that it doesn't have omega properties. I have other sources for that. I just want to make sure that I'm not going to kill my dogs by feeding it. Hahahaha


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I don't mind that it doesn't have omega properties. I have other sources for that. I just want to make sure that I'm not going to kill my dogs by feeding it. Hahahaha


It's a high value nutritious fish. It's interchangeable with the Atlantic Cod. We (Norwegians) make Cod Liver Oil for export from it and send B and C qualities (the stuff that will bloat you) offshore for processing, which ends up at GNC among others.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

*Lingcod - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
*




Life history|
Age determination of lingcod|
Gallery
Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Fish, _lingcod_, _raw_ 
nutritiondata.self.com/facts/finfish-and-shellfish-products/4071/2


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> *Lingcod - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, so it has nothing todo with either Ling or Cod. Still, Im sure it's nutritious and just fine to eat.


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

OMG! I LOVE LINGS! beer battered ling tacosss o my... i usually pay 50-100 bucks to go out fishing 200feet+ deep waters to get them here.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

O.K. I have a ling cod story I have to share: My Father who I miss every day was an avid fisherman who took us out all the time. I believe we were out by Campbell River fishing for salmon and we weren't catching anything so, in that case dad would say lets go deep and catch some cod for fish n chips...

I had a big hit on my pole, and i was reeling it in, bottom fish are different than salmon as they are more dead weight to reel in and not so much fight. As the cod got closer to the boat we could see a HUGE ling cod on the line, it got within a few feet of the boat and it opened it's mouth and then there was a smaller ling cod, then that ling cod opened it's mouth and we ended up with a tiny fish. Funny fish story I'll never forget and glad I was with my dad.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

So I'm guessing no one here would hesitate to feed it. I probably sound like a worried mother hen but I wouldn't want to assume something is ok to feed and find out too late that I shouldn't have fed it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would feed it for its other nutritional values.....

absolutely.

nice deep water fish.....your dogs should love it and it's perfectly safe to feed.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, Re  It's thawing on the counter right now. You are the first who has definitely said "yes, it's fine." I now know a lot more about long cod and have another fish I can feed. We got several bags of it for free. The woman was lovely. She blames her overstocking of food for her and her husband on hard to shake habits from when she had 4 kids. Hahaha. Definitely another person I would continue to feel comfortable taking food from. 

I'm jealous of the dogs! They now have more trout and ling cod to eat! They even got steaks...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Thanks, Re  It's thawing on the counter right now. You are the first who has definitely said "yes, it's fine." I now know a lot more about long cod and have another fish I can feed. We got several bags of it for free. The woman was lovely. She blames her overstocking of food for her and her husband on hard to shake habits from when she had 4 kids. Hahaha. Definitely another person I would continue to feel comfortable taking food from.
> 
> I'm jealous of the dogs! They now have more trout and ling cod to eat! They even got steaks...


see, the trout i wouldn't feed, if it's wild, but i'm the old lady who errs on the side of caution with salmon, steelhead, and trout, be they farmed or wild.....

the ling cod on the other hand has other nutritions than omega threes and not all fish has to be fed just because of omega three.

tilapia and other farmed fishes are useless to humans and dogs, but wild caught is num, num, num......make sure you guys eat some too.

good stuff.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

These trout have been frozen for the past year. I am comfortable feeding those fish if they have been frozen for that long. It's freshly caught trout that worries me.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> These trout have been frozen for the past year. I am comfortable feeding those fish if they have been frozen for that long. It's freshly caught trout that worries me.


a lot of people are fine with freezing for a few weeks or however long and they feed it.

i read this one article that says freezing doesn't necessarily kill ALL the parasites, just most of them.

that's what stuck in my head and i'd rather cook it for them than take the chance on one of my dogs getting the one parasite not killed off. it's a quirk, i know.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I wouldn't be ok with feeding after just a few weeks. Not at all. But then, while some are fine with feeding bear and boar meat that has been tested for parasites, I wouldn't be. The freshest trout I have fed has been frozen for a year and the oldest was caught back in '06. A year or more, I am fine with.


----------

